# Der "Ich geh gleich Biken - wer kommt mit?" - Thread



## gemorje (18. Februar 2009)

Wie der Name schon sagt, soll der Thread genutzt werden, um kurzfristig nichtregelmäßige Touren zu verabreden
Quasi als Sammelstelle sporadischer Ausritte.

Ich fange gleich mal damit an:
Morgen (19.02.) Vormittag, 
Start in Spiesen gegen 9 Uhr Richtung IGB-Marathon-Strecke 
Mögliche Treffpunkte: Elversberg P&R, Schüren, Wombacher Weiher, Betzentalstadion, Sengscheid

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Dr.Slown (18. Februar 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Wie der Name schon sagt, soll der Thread genutzt werden, um kurzfristig nichtregelmäßige Touren zu verabreden
> Quasi als Sammelstelle sporadischer Ausritte.
> 
> Ich fange gleich mal damit an:
> ...



hi,
nette idee, würde3 mitkommen, jedoch ist mir morgen (an meinem einzigen freien tag)9.00 zu früh.!!
wenn wir uns um 11.00 unterhalb der aral auf dem p+r in elversberg treffen könnten, wäre mir das recht.
k???
gruß
Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (18. Februar 2009)

Okay, 11 Uhr am P&R.
Werd mir vorher dann noch ein bisschen die Beine vertreten 
bis dann


----------



## puremalt (18. Februar 2009)

Hi,
nette Idee, der Thread. Dafür gibt's zwar schon das "last minute biking" rechts oben auf der Seite, aber das wird im Saarland-Forum bisher nicht beachtet.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. Februar 2009)

Ja super Idee.

Dann trag ich mich doch auch gleich mal ein.

17:15 Uhr 
Stiring-Wendel 
Am Decathlon

Gruß Tilo


----------



## stefansls (19. Februar 2009)

14:30 Altforweiler Araltanke. 3h sinnloses trailgeballere sind anbedacht. MFG.


----------



## agent_smith (21. Februar 2009)

So, nachdem mir heute die Kette gerissen ist...
(und ich länger zurückgelaufen bin, als ich rad gefahren hab)
... wollte ich morgen so gegen 12:00 Uhr in Püttlignen am Bahnhof zu einer 3-4 stündigen tour aufbrechen.

Riegelsberg-Urwald, die ein oder andere Halde mitnehmen vielleicht auch richtung Spiecheren, eigentlich egal, Hauptsache Trails!

Wer kommt mit?

LG Timo


----------



## -rennradler- (21. Februar 2009)

Ich würd mitfahren...


----------



## leeqwar (21. Februar 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> So, nachdem mir heute die Kette gerissen ist...



achso...
wir haben uns schon sorgen gemacht. 
werd morgen spontan entscheiden, ob ich lust auf eine dritte schlammschlacht in folge habe...


----------



## agent_smith (22. Februar 2009)

Jo, kumm raff dich auf!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Februar 2009)

Morgen 10 uhr P+R in Sengscheid.
Wollte die grüne PUR fahren.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (22. Februar 2009)

Hi hat wer Lust morgen (auf rosenmontag!) na kleine Tour ca. 3h von lebach aus zu starten (GS velosport Strässer) so gegen 10uhr..kann man auch anpassen..!

also alaf und allee hopp!

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2009)

Moin!

Dienstag 12:00 Uhr beim GS-Velosport Sräßer wer lust hatt bitte vorher melden! 

LG DaviD


----------



## agent_smith (24. Februar 2009)

16:00 Uhr Püttlingen Bahnhof

kurz und flach


----------



## crazyeddie (24. Februar 2009)

in ner halben bis dreiviertel stunde fahre ich in dudweiler los und schau mich rund um die sportschule schonmal um, wo ich beim fahrtechniktraining hinfahren werde. bei interesse melden, dann machen wir nen treffpunkt aus.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. Februar 2009)

Morgen 18 Uhr Güdingen an der Schleuse


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2009)

am 27.02 um 13:00 Uhr beim GS Velosport Sträßer mit mir und Sebastian Tempo: mittel (16-18schnitt) Länge: 2-3h  werden wohl auen Lückner fahren....
LG DaviD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2009)

15:00 GS-Velosport Sräßer!
Ganz locker


----------



## chris84 (3. März 2009)

19:00Uhr GS-Velosport in Lebach, ebenfalls ganz locker


----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2009)

Wie lange willste denn fahren?!


----------



## chris84 (3. März 2009)

2-2,5h...


----------



## gemorje (7. März 2009)

Gleich, 11 Uhr, Start in Spiesen Richtung IGB Marathon-Strecke.
Alternative Treffpunkte wären Wombacher Weiher, IGB Innenstadt od. Betzentalstadion.

Tourlänge ca 3h.


----------



## delgandi (8. März 2009)

8.03.09  10.00 Uhr  von NK Richtung Spieser Höhe  ab da durch den Wald  Heinitzer Weiher  - Bildstock  --Landsweiler Halde  und  dann durch den... (ich glaube es ist der Kohlewald  hinterm Praktiker im Sinnertal  )  ....Richtung Wiebelskirchen und dann seh ich weiter...
Wenn noch jemand mitfahren will ändere ich auch gerne die Richtung...

es werden ca. 30-35 km gefahren  gemütlich .


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (13. März 2009)

Heute 13.03.09
Start 15.00-15.30 UHR-Püttlingen-Römerstraße
Richtung-Schwarzenholz-Pachtener 8-Siersburg-Itzbach-Gisingen-Stöcklitrails-Blauloch-und zurück nach Püttlingen.
Fahrzeit ca.4 Stunden
60-70 Km + 1000 hm


----------



## Backfire57 (16. März 2009)

Treffe mich am Samstag, den 21.3.2009 am Freibad Hochwiesmühle in Bexbach um 14:00 Uhr mit ein paar anderen MTB`lern. Wir haben vor nach St. Ingbert zu fahren um die Marathonstrecke in Angriff zu nehmen. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschliessen.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## rick-the-skippe (17. März 2009)

Early-Morning-Biken am Samstag, den 21. März:

Damit die Familie am Samstag auch noch etwas von mir hat, starte ich bereits gegen 7:00 oder 7:30 Uhr ab Rentrisch (wohne in Scheidt) auf die grüne "PUR", bzw. Teile davon.

Fahrzeit: ca. 3 Stunden, +/- 40 km, mittleres Tempo

Hat jemand Lust und Laune mitzufahren?

Ich war schon am vergangenen Sonntag um die Uhrzeit dort unterwegs und muss sagen, es war einfach klasse !

Beste Grüße, Patrick


----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2009)

Da schlafe ich noch tief und fest :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (19. März 2009)

ich werd mir das freitagabend überlegen, ob ich mitkomme. hängt davon ab, wann ich ins bett falle^^ aber der morgendliche wald eignet sich ja perfekt, um zu lauschen ob die anti-knarz-maßnahme erfolgreich war


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2009)

Sollen wir Sonntag mal ne Tour machen?!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. März 2009)

Ich mache mich Morgen um 13 uhr auf um die grüne PUR abzufahren.
Lockeres GA Tempo.
Treff wäre P&R in Sengscheid. Würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (20. März 2009)

Hallo Tilo,
ich wollte morgen auch fahren, muss aber schon morgens.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## crazyeddie (20. März 2009)

also für morgen mitten in der nacht muss ich leider absagen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. März 2009)

*Heute 21.03.09 *

Start 12.00 UHR-Püttlingen-Römerstraße(Jakobshütte)
Richtung
Schwarzenholz-Hoxberg-Litermont (Sagenweg)-Pachtener 8-Saarwellingen-Hülzweiler-Schwalbach-Püttlingen(Jungenwald).

Fahrzeit ca.4-5 Stunden(ca 17.00)
60-70 Km + 1000 hm 

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## Tobilas (21. März 2009)

@5 Ritzel : starte so gg 14 Uhr in Saarwellingen, vielleicht sehn wir uns ...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. März 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> @5 Ritzel : starte so gg 14 Uhr in Saarwellingen, vielleicht sehn wir uns ...
> Gruß
> Roland


 
Hallo Roland
14.00  war Harry das Bein und Ich am Litermont-*Gipfel-Richtung Sagenweg*.

Geiler Tag 1500 Hm 80 Km


----------



## Tobilas (21. März 2009)

@5 Ritzel: aha, von euch waren also die Spuren  wir waren etwa ne Stunde später dran. Morgen muß ich arbeiten, Mist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. März 2009)

Hallo,hat jemand Lust und Laune mitzufahren?

heute-mittag wenn`s nicht regnet    fahre ich so gegen 15.30 Richtung: Warndt-Strecke zbv zurück gegen 19.00/20.00 UHR Jungenwald

Treffpunkt 15.30 Püttlingen-Römerstraße(Jakobshütte)

LG 
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## patbald (27. März 2009)

Tom, wie besprochen, ich bin dabei.
Hat sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. März 2009)

patbald schrieb:


> Tom, wie besprochen, ich bin dabei.
> Hat sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


 
Geil Patbald 
I fri mi , un genn ach äner aus ob`s *rähnd* odder nit!


----------



## Da Anhänger (30. März 2009)

Um 19:00Uhr  bei gs velosprort vor da haustür.
so 2 bis 2.5 stunden...litermont hoxberg..eppelborn..


gruß


----------



## Dr.Slown (31. März 2009)

moin,

heute die pur.

uhrzeit egal, meldet euch einfach.

bis dann
Doc


----------



## agent_smith (31. März 2009)

Heute Abend gegen 17:30 Uhr Püttlingen Kulturbahnhof
2,5 - 3h flott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2009)

Huete 18:00 beim GS Velosport Sträßer!
1:30H locker und den Rest müsst ihr mit Mike abmachen


----------



## chris84 (31. März 2009)

heut abend bin ich evtl. dabei... 17:30 Kulturbahnhof könnte etwas knapp werden, aber 18 Uhr Lebach müsst ich eigentlich schaffen...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (1. April 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Freitag 03.04.09

Start 15.15-15.30 UHR-Püttlingen-Römerstraße(Jakobshütte)

Richtung-Schwarzenholz-Saarwellingen-Pachtener 8-Siersburg-Itzbach-Gisingen-Stöcklitrails-Blauloch-und zurück nach Püttlingen.
ca 70 Km und 1000 hm 4 h .


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

Kann ich mich in Saarwellingen dranhängen?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (1. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kann ich mich in Saarwellingen dranhängen?


gerne bueschi
Parkplatz Wildgehege/Saarwellingen 16.15 h
Ich schicke dir noch meine Handy Nr.


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

Wie lange wird die fFhrzeit und die KM noch sein?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (2. April 2009)

ich geh heut gegen 13.30 Uhr radeln
Tour ca 2-2 1/2h ca. 35 KM
Route: IGB Mühlwald-->Rohrbacher Weiher-->Sengscheid-->Oberwürzbach-->Hassel-->Betzental-->IGB Mühlwald ca. 18er Scnitt Vielleicht auch langsamer war schon mind. 2 Monate nicht Biken.

kann sich auch unterwegs angeschlossen werden

Gruß
mit-alu-heizen


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (2. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie lange wird die fFhrzeit und die KM noch sein?


Fahrzeit ca 4-5 h
ca 70/80 Km 
900-1200 hm

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (2. April 2009)

Halt Stop kommando zurück! 
Tour fällt flach hab einen Termin den ich heut habe total vergessen SORRY!!!
Ein andermal gehts ab!
VG
mit-alu-heizen


----------



## Stallion (2. April 2009)

Ein ander Mal könnte ich und en Kumpel evt mitfahren, würden uns dann am Weiher anschließen.
Mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patbald (2. April 2009)

Heute 16:30 Aldi Köllerbach
40 km  800 hm  gemütliche Runde


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2009)

morgen!
Sorry aber ich muss die Tour für heute Mittag absagen ich schaffe das zeitlich nicht =(
Viel Spaß dir/euch
LG DaviD


----------



## atlas (4. April 2009)

Hallo

Heute ca.11 Uhr Raum Merzig.Fährt jemand mit.Ca.2-3h.


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## fissenid (4. April 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Heute ca.11 Uhr Raum Merzig.Fährt jemand mit.Ca.2-3h.
> 
> ...



War auch unterwegs..... SaarschleifenBikeMarathon Vorbefahrung....... schöne Runde bei tollem Wetter


----------



## atlas (4. April 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> War auch unterwegs..... SaarschleifenBikeMarathon Vorbefahrung....... schöne Runde bei tollem Wetter



Hallo

Ja wir,Popeye und ich,sind auch nach Mettlach gefahren.Schön war`s.Leider konnte ich die Streckenbesichtigung nicht mit machen,da ich noch Termine am Nachmittag hatte.
Ich freu mich aber schon auf den Saarschleifenmarathon.

man sieht sich

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## stefansls (9. April 2009)

Nabend!, iss zwar nit gleich, aber morgen ( Karfreitag ! ). -  Da will ich so gegen 9 - 10 hier in Altforweiler weg zur Frühjahrsbesichtigung des Forstzustandes an Hoxberg und Litermont. Könnten durchaus so 90 spaßige km mit open end werden.

MFG Stefan


----------



## atlas (9. April 2009)

Hallo

Heute Nachmittag,ca.16Uhr.Litermont,Oberlimberg,Saarschleife oder ähnlich.

Wer hat Zeit und Lust?

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## fissenid (9. April 2009)

Moin!

ich werde morgen um die Mittagszeit starten. Route im Bereich Orscholz, Saarschleife, Mettlach Saarhölzbach (Saarschleifen Bike Marathon) .
Will ca. 50 km machen und ordentlich HM sammeln fürs Training!


----------



## atlas (9. April 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> ich werde morgen um die Mittagszeit starten. Route im Bereich Orscholz, Saarschleife, Mettlach Saarhölzbach (Saarschleifen Bike Marathon) .
> Will ca. 50 km machen und ordentlich HM sammeln fürs Training!



Hallo

Wie`s im Moment aussieht ,hab ich morgen keine Zeit zum biken.Aber vieleicht ändert sich das noch-Interresse wäre da.

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (9. April 2009)

Lang und flach an der Saar RI Saarburg. Jedoch nur für Frühaufsteher!
Ab 08:00 Uhr !


----------



## atlas (9. April 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Lang und flach an der Saar RI Saarburg. Jedoch nur für Frühaufsteher!
> Ab 08:00 Uhr !



Hallo Alex

Geht bei mir leider nicht.Morgen gehts auf n Oberlimberg,zum Kässchmieressen.

Aber vieleicht am Samstag ca.13Uhr-15Uhr.


Atlas


----------



## PirateSB (11. April 2009)

moin! fährt heut jemand in der gegend von sb und drumrum - gerne auch auf der pur? ich könnte so gegen 14 uhr, event. auch etwas früher... kann aber noch ned so schnell, fange ja grad erst an also eher mittleres tempo, konnte nämlich noch nicht all zu viel
grundlagen-km sammeln...


----------



## Stallion (11. April 2009)

Moin PirateSB!
Also heute bin ich nich unterwegs, aber evt am Montag oder nächstes Wochenende fahr ich evt ein bissel auf der PUR rum. Ich meld mich dann wieder


----------



## PirateSB (11. April 2009)

Stallion schrieb:


> Moin PirateSB!
> Also heute bin ich nich unterwegs, aber evt am Montag oder nächstes Wochenende fahr ich evt ein bissel auf der PUR rum. Ich meld mich dann wieder



ok, gern - einfach kurz melden/hier rein schreiben

kleiner edit: pur werd' ich heute wohl doch nicht mehr schaffen können, so 2 - 3 stunden in der saarbrücker kante wären aber noch drin.


----------



## Heggebangadd (12. April 2009)

Treffpunkt Sonntag, 12. April, 1400 Uhr St Arnual Markt. Wir fahren eine gemütliche Haldentour von St. Arnual aus durchs Allmett nach petite rosselle/st. Charles und dann über Krughütte/Gersweiler/Schoeneck/Deutschmühlental zurück. In St. Charles und Schoeneck gibt es einige spassige Abfahrten und Sprünge für jeden Schwierigkeittsgrtat. außerdem in st. charles unglaublich schönes Gelände. Technische Anforderungen können  in diesem Terrain dem jeweiligen Können der Fahrerin angepaßt werden, so daß hier jede/R spaß haben kann....

Siehe auch "Last Minute Biking"  oben rechts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (13. April 2009)

werde wohl so gegen 15:15-15:30 am stiefel (an der unterführung) auf die grüne pur einbiegen. wenn jemand mitkommen will, bitte melden. angepeilte fahrzeit 2:30.


----------



## agent_smith (14. April 2009)

Heute 16 Uhr Start in Püttlingen am Bahnhof.
Richtung Schmelz, auf dem Rückweg über Lebach und Eppelborn.


----------



## agent_smith (15. April 2009)

13:15 Uhr Püttlingen Bahnhof
14:00 Uhr Saarbrücken am alten Kran (Leinpfad)
Richtung Reinheim Bliesbrück an die Ausgrabungen und retour.
locker!


----------



## PirateSB (15. April 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> 13:15 Uhr Püttlingen Bahnhof
> 14:00 Uhr Saarbrücken am alten Kran (Leinpfad)
> Richtung Reinheim Bliesbrück an die Ausgrabungen und retour.
> locker!



....aber rr, oder?


----------



## agent_smith (15. April 2009)

ja klar. oder fährt hier jmd mtb?
bis gleich


----------



## PirateSB (15. April 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> ja klar. oder fährt hier jmd mtb?
> bis gleich


----------



## stefansls (19. April 2009)

Moin! Wir treffen uns mit en paar leut um 11 uhr in VK unter der Karolingerbrücke. Ziel sind die Spicherer trails und der Felsenpfad in SB. Tempo wird locker. Dauer von VK aus ~ 3h. Man kann aber jederzeit an der Saar einsteigen. Oder am Deutsch Französichen Garten. MFG Stefan


----------



## k.wein (25. April 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe Montag Morgen frei und wollte gegen neun Uhr in Saarbrücken Richtung Pur starten.
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## agent_smith (4. Mai 2009)

Heute Abend 19 Uhr 
ab (Kultur-) Bahnhof Püttlingen

2h - 2,5h GA1 saar oder so


----------



## Tobilas (4. Mai 2009)

Rennrad oder was ?
Ansonsten wär ich ja dabei.....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (4. Mai 2009)

nee, eigentlich schon MTB, aber mir ist leider gerade was dazwischengekommen :/
muss absagen. tut mir leid roland.
bis die tage 

lg timo


----------



## Tobilas (4. Mai 2009)

Kein Problem, ich mach nur ne kurze Tour...
Bis die Tage


----------



## gemorje (16. Mai 2009)

Heute, 10 Uhr Abfahrt in Spiesen Richtung PUR
Geplante Tourdauer: ca 3h
Mögliche Treffpunkte: Wombacher Weiher, Schüren, Betzentalstadion, Fußgängerzone IGB


----------



## Stallion (17. Mai 2009)

ok das hab ich jetz definitiv zu spät gelesen. bin auch aus spiesen. mach mich in spätestens ner stunde auf richtung PUR. aber ohne genauen plan


----------



## cpt-coma (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo werde heute um 17:30 die pur Fahren.
Start ist 17:30-17:35 Uhr parkplaz st.ingbert West
Gefahren wird db Parkplatz die grüne pur bis zu Stiefel und ab stiefel die blaue  pur.
Dauer bei zügiger fahrt ca. 2:30min
Wer Lust und zeit hat kann sich ja melden.
Gruß Dirk

P.S. Sollte es anfangen zu regnen ,fällt die Aktion ins Wasser.


----------



## derfreaker (18. Mai 2009)

hi, wie schauts morgen aus. wollte dienstag auch zum stiefel. heut keine zeit mehr(termine, termine). start ab rohrbach über hassel oder kahlenberg und evtl. über rentrisch und schüren zurück. so um die 2 1/2 stündchen. "mehr enduromässig", kein cc und beileibe kein rennen, da ich doch 90 kg gesamtgewicht die trails hochwuchten muss...


----------



## chris84 (20. Mai 2009)

jemand heut Abend Lust auf ne Runde? 

Startzeit und -Ort egal, ich müsst nur so gegen 9 in Hüttersdorf sein. 

ein bisschen Trails abgrasen und Höhenmeter sammeln, z.B. richtung Hoxbeg-Litermont oder ....


----------



## spichboy (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

heute Abfahrt Spicheren Panzer oder Güdingen Schleuse, oder gerne wo anders nach kurzer Rücksprache gegen 17.00 Uhr.

Schaue nochmal um 16.30 Uhr hier rein.

Viele Grüße
Christophe

PS: Ziel so 40 - 50 km im gemäßigtem Tempo.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2009)

Morgen 21.05 um halb 10 CFT Niederlinxweiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spichboy (20. Mai 2009)

Kurze Änderung:

ich bin um 17.15 Uhr am Panzer in Spichern und bis dann nicht mehr erreichbar. Vielleicht bis nachher.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Dr.Slown (18. Juni 2009)

hi,
gleich 18.00 in schüren für ca. 2h.auf die pur.
hat wer lust???

gruß
Doc


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. Juni 2009)

Heute Treffpunkt 17:45 Püttlingen Gasthaus Müller.

Kleine Runde um Püttlingen 20-40 Km 500-800 hm,
Bergenhalde usw,

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## Heggebangadd (26. Juni 2009)

Freitag, 26. Juni 09
Gemütliche, aber anspruchsvolle Trailtour ab St. Arnual Richtung Simbach/Alsting/Spicheren, 2 Bachdurchfahrten, 1x ca 20% Steigung.
Ca 28 Km, Dauer max.2,5 Stunden. Start:17 Uhr St. Arnual Markt


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. Juni 2009)

*Heute,26.06.09*
Erkundungsfahrt (5 Halden Tour)
Monte Schlacko Püttlingen/durch den Urwald zur Grühling-Halde,
Halde Camphausen/Halde Brefeld/zur Halde Göttelborn über Holzer Konglomerat-Bietschid-Heusweiler zurück nach Püttlingen/Jungenwald zum Weizenbiertrinken .

Fahrzeit ca 4 h - 70 Km 1200 hm.

*Start 15.15 - 15.30 Gasthaus Müller Püttlingen*


----------



## Heggebangadd (1. Juli 2009)

Donnerstag, 02.Juli: "Hitze-Gewöhnungs-Tour"
Start: 14 Uhr St. Arnual Markt. Über Halberg und durch das Grumbachtal zur blauen PUR (Stiefelschleife + Ruhbachschleife), Rückweg über Scheidt,Schafbrücke,Schwarzenberg. Ca 65 Km. Tempo eher gemächlich.
Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (11. Juli 2009)

heute, samstag , 11.07: endurobiken über "stock und stein" mit plastik. los gehts um 16 uhr
pwv hütte in kirkel.


----------



## chris84 (16. Juli 2009)

Heut abend, donnerstag, 16.07.

lockeres Türchen, ich werde ab 19 Uhr in Heusweiler starten und muss zwischen 22 und 23 Uhr in Hüttersdorf sein... alles dazwischen ist noch völlig offen!

hat wer Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## ImaXe (26. Juli 2009)

Moin.
Möchte heut um 1100 spätestens ein Tour in Saarbrücken am Homburg starten. Mittelmäßiges Tempo, ca 50 Km.
Wer hat Lust und Laune?


----------



## crazyeddie (5. August 2009)

ich such für heute so gegen 17-18 uhr mitfahrer, dudweiler und umgebung.


----------



## leeqwar (5. August 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich such für heute so gegen 17-18 uhr mitfahrer, dudweiler und umgebung.



ich komme in sb etwa gegen 17.30 los. müsste später dann grob in richtung heusweiler. evtl über sulzbach, fischbach

aber doucement...


----------



## chris84 (5. August 2009)

ich hab grad ne Haldenrunde aufs Garmin geladen, wollte so grob den Haldenrundweg von Heusweiler über Göttelborn, Grühlingstraße, Püttlingen, Ensdorf mit Ziel in Hüttersdorf fahren. 

Start hier so zwischen 4 und 5... soll ich unterwegs wen aufgabeln? möchte wer mit? (vielleicht einen Teil der Strecke)...


----------



## leeqwar (5. August 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> ich hab grad ne Haldenrunde aufs Garmin geladen, wollte so grob den Haldenrundweg von Heusweiler über Göttelborn, Grühlingstraße, Püttlingen, Ensdorf mit Ziel in Hüttersdorf fahren.
> 
> Start hier so zwischen 4 und 5... soll ich unterwegs wen aufgabeln? möchte wer mit? (vielleicht einen Teil der Strecke)...



mal sehen, wenn eddie sich nicht meldet, komme ich dir vielleicht entgegen.


----------



## chris84 (5. August 2009)

ich stells handy auf laut, lass kurz durchklingeln wenn du unterwegs bist... wg. Treffpunkt... Handynummer kommt per PN falls du sie nicht noch hast...

ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## crazyeddie (5. August 2009)

sorry, is dann doch noch was dazwischen gekommen. aber doucement stand eh nicht aufm plan


----------



## chris84 (5. August 2009)

naja, so doucement war das dann doch net, also zumindest für mich 

ist aber doch ein ganz nettes Ründchen geworden mit vielen schönen Trails.  und pünklich zum Sonnenuntergang war ich auch daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (6. August 2009)

die halde in hüttersdorf ist halt fernab vom schuss, da mussten wir ja etwas gasgeben.


----------



## crazyeddie (6. August 2009)

so, neuer versuch: jemand grade da, der auch in der nächsten stunde losfahren will?


----------



## atlas (9. August 2009)

Hallo


Heute mittag ca. 13Uhr einmal Mettlach und zurück,aber im gestreckten Galopp(heißt Sprinttraining).


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## atlas (12. August 2009)

Hallo


Freitag,ca.15Uhr 30, so etwa 3bis 3,5h.Richtung relativ flexibel.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## k.wein (12. August 2009)

Heute gegen 15:00 Uhr, Güdingen Richtung St. Ingbert.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## ImaXe (12. August 2009)

@ k.wein 
Servus,
wollte auch fahren. Wo genau in Güdingen?
Greetz


----------



## Michaone (12. August 2009)

ab ca. fünf von Neustadt Hbf auf die Kalmit 670 m und nach Speyer zurück...


----------



## k.wein (12. August 2009)

ImaXe schrieb:


> @ k.wein
> Servus,
> wollte auch fahren. Wo genau in Güdingen?
> Greetz



Eigendlich Güdingen Unner. Aber war wohl etwas kurzfristig. Das nächste Mal bin ich zeitiger dran.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## derfreaker (14. August 2009)

morgen mittag in kirkel die vorhandenen pädcher. so um 14 uhr hinter/nach der burg an der einfahrt zum wald  (richtung taubental vor der schranke).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (17. August 2009)

gleich:
Mini-Marathon St. Ingbert (31km)
Abfahrt um 16:30 im Betzentalstadion

Wer Bock hat kann mitfahren.

Angepeiltes Tempo: 1:50 - 2 h

Gruß gemorje


----------



## gemorje (19. August 2009)

Marathon-Strecke IGB

Abfahrt um 1700 in Spiesen, d.h. wir sind so gegen  1720 am Betzentalstadion.

Wer mit will, kurz Bescheid sagen.

Gruß gemorje


----------



## PirateSB (19. August 2009)

hallo - fährt nicht zufällig jemand am freitag - start 11:00 uhr, stadion - die marathonstrecke ab? ich fürchte, ich bekomme die allein wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zusammen...


----------



## gemorje (19. August 2009)

freitag leider nein, aber am samstag vormittag nochmal, so gegen 9
gruß gemorje


----------



## PirateSB (21. August 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> freitag leider nein, aber am samstag vormittag nochmal, so gegen 9
> gruß gemorje



danke fürs angebot, aber das passt bei mir leider nicht
werde dann morgen früh einfach mal die grüne pur in angriff nehmem.
event. fährt nächste woche jemand die marathon-strecke ab? habe urlaub und somit zeitlich flexibel, also auch morgens machbar


----------



## atlas (21. August 2009)

Hallo

Morgen ca. 13Uhr Startpunkt Raum Beckingen.Dauer:ca. 2h.
Eventuell Abschlußweizen an der Staustufe Rehlingen.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpt-coma (23. August 2009)

Ok heute 17:00 Uhr Abfahrt Betzentalstadion Marathon Strecke Mitteldistanz 46 Km 1400hm.
Wer Bock hat einfach pünktlich da sein.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## crazyeddie (23. August 2009)

ich versuche mitzukommen!


----------



## PirateSB (24. August 2009)

....fährt heute noch jemand in/um sb herum? bin eigentlich noch etwas platt von gestern, aber da's morgen regnet > nutz die sonne


----------



## gemorje (7. September 2009)

gleich um 1700 abfahrt in Spiesen Richtung PUR. wer hat lust?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (25. September 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Freitag 25.09.09

Start 15.15-15.30 UHR-Püttlingen-Jungenwald 

Richtung-Schwarzenholz-Saarwellingen 
zurück in Püttlingen so ca 18:00 -19:00 UHR 50-60 Km.

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (15. November 2009)

Heute,
10:30 Püttlingen Jungenwald bis zum Mittagessen ca,13:00.

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## atlas (15. November 2009)

Hallo


Mal sehen ,ob man sich über den Weg fährt.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich würde gerne am Samstag um 13:00 Uhr eine Tour richtung Littermond (Sagen weg) oder Schaumbger machen, beide Touren werden so 3-4 Stunden haben.

Treff Lebach GS Velosport Sträßer

mfg. David


----------



## atlas (20. November 2009)

Hallo David 

3-4 Std. mit dir- Da fall ich tot vom Rad

Würd gern muß aber leider schaffen.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (29. November 2009)

Hallo,hat jemand Lust und Laune mitzufahren?

heute-mittag wenn`s nicht regnet , fahre ich so gegen 14.00 eine Runde um Püttlingen.


Treffpunkt:
14:00 Püttlingen Kulturbahnhof

LG 
5 Ritzel Tom
Hellenas rezeptfreie Weisslichttherapeuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2009)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Hallo,hat jemand Lust und Laune mitzufahren?
> 
> heute-mittag *wenn`s nicht regnet* , fahre ich so gegen 14.00 eine Runde um Püttlingen.
> 
> ...



Der war gut


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (29. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der war gut



Büschi in Pittlingen scheid immer die Sonne 
ach wenn`s Räääännnt


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (4. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand Lust Heute-Freitag 04.12.09

Start 15.15-15.30 UHR-Püttlingen-Römerstraße* Pavillon* *Breitwies* 

Richtung-Schwarzenholz-Saarwellingen-Pachtener 8-Siersburg-Itzbach-Gisingen-Stöcklitrails-Blauloch-und zurück nach Püttlingen.
ca 70 Km und 1000 hm 4 h .

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. Januar 2010)

*Heute Freitag 08.01.2010*

Treff:16.00 Römerstraße-Pavillon-Püttlingen

Gemütliche 12-16 WP-Punkte-Runde.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Januar 2010)

ich wollt in der nächsten  halben Stunde los und ne gemütliche Runde im Schnee mitm Enduro rund um den Schwarzenbergturm (Saarbrücken) drehen. 

jemand Bock?


----------



## derfreaker (9. Januar 2010)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> ich wollt in der nächsten  halben Stunde los und ne gemütliche Runde im Schnee mitm Enduro rund um den Schwarzenbergturm (Saarbrücken) drehen.
> 
> jemand Bock?


morgen so um die mittagszeit nochmal? gleiche stelle gleiche welle? tät ich mitbiken (gemütliche runde). habs heute leider zu spät gelesen. sonntag so um 11 uhr am biergarten in stuhlsatzenhausen?. sach was dazu...


----------



## Skeletor23 (10. Januar 2010)

derfreaker schrieb:


> morgen so um die mittagszeit nochmal? gleiche stelle gleiche welle? tät ich mitbiken (gemütliche runde). habs heute leider zu spät gelesen. sonntag so um 11 uhr am biergarten in stuhlsatzenhausen?. sach was dazu...



eventuell ja, würd morgen gegen 10 nochmal bescheid geben.
aber welcher Biergarten is das?


----------



## Skeletor23 (10. Januar 2010)

Sorry, bei mir wirds heut leider nix.
Nächste Woche vielleicht?
Ich sag dann mal auf jeden Fall früher bescheid.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (22. Januar 2010)

*Heute Freitag 22.01.2010*

Treff:15.30-16.00 Römerstraße-Pavillon-Püttlingen

Gemütliche 12-16 WP-Punkte-Runde .

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (24. Februar 2010)

heute nachmittag so ab 15.30 uhr von Rohrbach auf den stiefel und zurück...
ohne hetze


----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. Februar 2010)

derfreaker schrieb:


> heute nachmittag so ab 15.30 uhr von Rohrbach auf den stiefel und zurück...
> ohne hetze



da hab ich wohl zu spät geschaut


----------



## KING_Lui (1. März 2010)

Ich fahre morgen um 15:45 und übermorgen um 16:30 eine ca 2std Runde von Sankt Ingbert ab. Wird wohl sehr Waldautobahnlastig, die schönen Trails sind weitesgehend unfahrbar was ich heute so getestet habe. 
Wenn jemand interesse hat bitte melden


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2010)

14:30 In Lebach beim Sträßer (ca. 2h)
Aber mit dem Rennrad.

Mittwoch: 17:00 Uhr beim Sträßer in Lebach (ca. 1:30)
 Mit dem BIke


----------



## Da Anhänger (3. März 2010)

bin dabei david..mach mich fertig..wehe du kommst net dann mach ich dich platt..


----------



## chris84 (9. März 2010)

Ich werd heut abend 2-3 Stündchen radeln gehen. So ab 18:30 oder 19:00Uhr. 

Jemand interesse mitzukommen? 

Richtung steht noch offen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (9. März 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> Ich werd heut abend 2-3 Stündchen radeln gehen. So ab 18:30 oder 19:00Uhr.
> 
> Jemand interesse mitzukommen?
> 
> Richtung steht noch offen...



Hallo Chris,
ich bin so gegen 17:15 einmal um Püttlingen unterwegs.
Richtung: Ritterstraße-Bergenhalde-Hermann-Röchling-Höhe-Elm fahr so ca 2-3 St.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## chris84 (9. März 2010)

das schaff ich leider nicht um diese Uhrzeit... aber vielleicht begegnet man sich später noch


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (9. März 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> das schaff ich leider nicht um diese Uhrzeit... aber vielleicht begegnet man sich später noch



OK


----------



## agent_smith (11. März 2010)

morgen, 12.03.2010 
so gegen 11:00 Uhr 
3 Stunden Rennrad (oder MTB?)
zügig
ab Bahnhof Püttlingen


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2010)

Da bin ich noch in der Schule und schreib gerade BWL


----------



## gemorje (17. März 2010)

Abfahrt 1330 in Spiesen
1,5-2h mit dem Bike (Richtung PUR) oder mit dem Rennrad, dann Richtung Bliesgau


----------



## gemorje (18. März 2010)

gemorje schrieb:


> Abfahrt 1330 in Spiesen
> 1,5-2h mit dem Bike (Richtung PUR) oder mit dem Rennrad, dann Richtung Bliesgau



Heute wieder...bei Interesse: kurz melden


----------



## atlas (19. März 2010)

Hallo

Heute,so ab 14Uhr-18Uhr30  ,Rund um Merzig,Siersburg und Litermont.

Wer hat Bock?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (15. April 2010)

Hat jemand Lust Heute-Freitag 16.04.10
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Start 15.15-15.30 UHR-Püttlingen-Römerstraße* Pavillon* *Breitwies* 

Richtung-Jungenwald-Wadgassen-Neuforweiler-Teufelsburg-Stöcklitrails-Blauloch-Lyonerschleife-Rey-Trail und zurück nach  Püttlingen.
ca 55 Km und 800 hm 18:30 zurück in Püttlingen Jungenwald .

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Tobilas (15. April 2010)

Hi, wenn du die Tour über Hülzweiler-Saarwellingen anfängst komm ich mit, Tom!
Denke daß ich so um 16 - 16:30 daheim bin morgen...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (16. April 2010)

@TOM TOM: wenn es zeitlich bei mir klappt meld ich mich per Handy.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. April 2010)

Hat jemand Lust Heute-Freitag 23.04.10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Start 15.15-15.30 UHR-Püttlingen-Römerstraße* Pavillon* *Breitwies*
*Rey-Trail einfahren*.
Wer mit will, kurz Bescheid sagen.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## atlas (27. April 2010)

Hallo

Heute,im Zeitraum von 15Uhr bis ca. 19Uhr im Raum Saarschleife-Saarhölzbach.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## fissenid (27. April 2010)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Heute,im Zeitraum von 15Uhr bis ca. 19Uhr im Raum Saarschleife-Saarhölzbach.
> 
> ...



Schade heute schaffe ich es nicht..... Donnerstag werde ich ab 16.30 uhr dort unterwegs sein!!


----------



## Stubbi (27. April 2010)

Moin Hberg wer kommt mit?


----------



## atlas (27. April 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> Schade heute schaffe ich es nicht..... Donnerstag werde ich ab 16.30 uhr dort unterwegs sein!!



Bingo

Hab so eben mein Freitagstraining auf Donnerstag verlegt.Also sieht man sich am Donnerstag-näheres per PM.

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## agent_smith (10. Mai 2010)

100min Feierabend Trailrunde 18:00Uhr Püttlingen ab Kulturbahnhof


----------



## atlas (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Heute,Mittwoch so gegen 14 Uhr von Beckingen nach Saarhölzbach und einen Teil der Marathonstrecke.Rückkehr etwa 19 Uhr.

Jemand Zeit und Lust?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## 007ike (23. Mai 2010)

da es ja plötzlich wieder lange hell ist und morgen Feiertag ist will ich heute Abend gegen 19 Uhr zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt im Bereich St.Wendel starten.
Will jemand mit kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (28. Mai 2010)

Bin Heute ca,...ab 16:00 unterweg`s wer hat Bock---(Bike)

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Limit83 (28. Mai 2010)

Sonntag 9.30 Uhr - Treffpunkt am Atrium in Orscholz, ca. 103 km. Wird wohl ne größere Gruppe, wer kommt mit?


----------



## atlas (28. Mai 2010)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Sonntag 9.30 Uhr - Treffpunkt am Atrium in Orscholz, ca. 103 km. Wird wohl ne größere Gruppe, wer kommt mit?



Hallo

Fahrt ihr gemütlich oder...? 

Bin zufälligerweise auch vor Ort. 

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Mai 2010)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Sonntag 9.30 Uhr - Treffpunkt am Atrium in Orscholz, ca. 103 km. Wird wohl ne größere Gruppe, wer kommt mit?



Wäre ja gerne die ersten 50 Meter mit gefahren, hab aber schon einen Termin in der Pfalz. 

Wünsche allen am Start ein erfolgreiches Renne.


----------



## rocky65 (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hat zufällig Heute Jemand ab 12 Uhr Zeit??
Großraum Völklingen für ca. 3 Stunden,keine Lust alleine unterwegs zu sein.
Für alle Himmelsrichtungen offen 

Gruß Christian


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. August 2010)

Hat jemand Lust Heute-Freitag 20.08.10

Start 15.15-15.30 kleine Runde bis ca 18:00 UHR

Wer mit will, kurz Bescheid sagen.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (24. August 2010)

Hallo

Heute von 15 Uhr bis ca. 19 Uhr.Richtung erdal,Startpunkt bei mir Beckingen.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (31. August 2010)

Heute so um 17.15-17:20 ca 2 Stunden Runde um Püttlingen ab Bahnhof

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Seppo73 (2. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind ne Gruppe von 6-10 Leuten und treffen uns Dienstag und Donnerstag in Limbach bei Schmelz zu gemeinsamen Touren.
Treffpunkt ist um 17:30 Uhr am Marktplatz in Limbach.
Wer will kann gerne mit faheren.


----------



## Dämon__ (17. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

Werde Morgen in den Hochwald rauschen mit ein paar Kumpels, wenn noch jemand Lust dazu hat kann er sich ja melden.
Start wird in Oppen sein um 10.00 Uhr!
Gefahren wird bis zum umfallen.
Alles andere per PN

Christian


----------



## KING_Lui (6. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand im Kreis Sankt Ingbert/Saarbrücken bock zu crossen?


----------



## CubePhil (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte morgen früh gegen 11 Uhr Die Pur abfahren die 40km Strecke wer lust mit zu kommen ? Wenn Ja ich warte bis viertel nach dann geht los !

Gruß Phil


----------



## CubePhil (7. Oktober 2010)

CubePhil schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen früh gegen 11 Uhr Die Pur abfahren die 40km Strecke wer lust mit zu kommen ? Wenn Ja ich warte bis viertel nach dann geht los !
> 
> Gruß Phil



Sry Startpunkt Nord !!!!!!!!


----------



## CubePhil (1. November 2010)

Hi Leutz , will morgen gegen 15.30 Uhr  ein bischen Riegelsberg unsicher machen wer lust hat mit zu kommen kann sich ja melden ! Startpunkt S-Bahnhaltestelle Süd !
Mfg Phil


----------



## agent_smith (2. November 2010)

CubePhil schrieb:


> Hi Leutz , will morgen gegen 15.30 Uhr  ein bischen Riegelsberg unsicher machen wer lust hat mit zu kommen kann sich ja melden ! Startpunkt S-Bahnhaltestelle Süd !
> Mfg Phil



Da komme ich mal vorbeigefahren 
starte 15:00 in Püttlingen am Bahnhof falls sich jmd dranhängen möchte...


----------



## agent_smith (7. November 2010)

Die tägliche Fango Packung gibts heute ab 13:30 Uhr - Püttlingen Kulturbahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubePhil (10. November 2010)

Hi Leutz , ich geh morgen gegen 15.30 Uhr  ein bischen Riegelsberg unsicher  machen wer lust hat mit zu kommen kann sich ja melden ! Startpunkt  S-Bahnhaltestelle Süd ! 
Gruß Phil


----------



## stefansls (11. November 2010)

Hi,! Wenn Du um 16 Uhr in Walpershofen an der Saarbahnhaltestelle sein könntest, würde ich mit mitfahren. 15:30 da oben schaffe ich nicht. MFG. Stefan


----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. Februar 2011)

Heute 17 uhr Burbacher Schleuse.
Rennrad 2 bis 3 stündchen moderates Tempo.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (1. Februar 2011)

Schade, wär ich dabeigewesen, wenn ich's schon gestern gewußt hätte. So bin ich mit'm MTB uff der Schaff. (Hab aber auf dem Hinweg auch einen schönen Trip gemacht: Irgenhöhe-Spichern-Stiring-Deutschmühlental,Schanzenberg,Gersweiler-Burbach. 3 neue Wege für OSM getagged)

Viel Spaß und fahr net so schnell.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. Februar 2011)

Heute 07.02. 17:30 Püttlingen BHF ca 2 h 

LG
TomTom


----------



## LatteMacchiato (7. Februar 2011)

gehe am Mittwoch, 09.02.2011, morgens die grüne PUR fahren.
Wer mitfahren will einfach eine Email schreiben oder hier posten

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dr.Slown (7. Februar 2011)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> gehe am Mittwoch, 09.02.2011, morgens die grüne PUR fahren.
> Wer mitfahren will einfach eine Email schreiben oder hier posten
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



hi,
würde gerne, muss allerdings in den kindergarten(was aber auch lustig ist)
evtl. am we

viel spass 
gruß
Doc


----------



## LatteMacchiato (7. Februar 2011)

Samstag will ich mit dem MTB auf den Potzberg und falls ich am Sonntag nicht tot bin evtl. eine lockere Runde auf der PUR blau/grün/rot/weiß oder sowas


----------



## Laktatbolzen (7. Februar 2011)

am sonntag würde ich die grüne auch mitfahren.
Wenn das passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. Februar 2011)

dann müsste man sich ja nur noch einen Treffpunkt überlegen der jedem gerecht wird...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. Februar 2011)

Man könnte sich ja oben in Schüren am Startpunkt treffen.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. Februar 2011)

falls du Frühaufsteher bist würde ich sagen 10Uhr am Sonntag?!

oder doch zu früh/spät


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. Februar 2011)

Okay 10 Uhr in Schüren.

Gruß


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Februar 2011)

Heute Abend 18 uhr Schleuse Güdingen.
2-3 Stunden moderates Tempo.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. Februar 2011)

Heute 3-4 Stunden Rennrad komme um 15 uhr in Güdingen an der Schleuse vorbei.
Würd mich über Mitfahrer freuen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. Februar 2011)

genowend

bin dann morgen früh mal um 10 in Schüren. Vielleichtverirrt sich ja jemand zu so früher Stunde in den feuchten Wald...


Gruß


----------



## Laktatbolzen (17. Februar 2011)

Heute Abend,

2-3 Stunden MTB 18 uhr Burbacher Schleuse.

Gruß


----------



## Skeletor23 (24. März 2011)

Ich hab morgen kurzfristig Urlaub und werd bei dem genialen Wetter eine kleine oder große Enduro Runde starten.
Vermutlich Saarbrücken und Umgebung.
Falls jemand Zeit und Bock hat, einfach melden.
Wollt so gegen 10 los.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (25. März 2011)

Heute 25.03. 15:30 Püttlingen BHF ca 2-3 h Urwald

LG
TomTom


----------



## crazyeddie (25. März 2011)

samstag 26.03. 14:00 parkplatz ecke waldhausweg/meerwiesertalweg, mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## 6zx7 (19. April 2011)

ich gehe gleich biken, start 15h sankt johenner markt, saarbrücken. am brunnen. tour: ca. 2h  gruss


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. April 2011)

Heute 21.04. 17:30 Püttlingen Breitwies(Georgshütte) ca 2-3 h wer hat Bock???(Bike)..

LG
TomTom


----------



## Seraphin (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Wollte Samstagmorgen, ca. 10 Uhr Staustufe Rehlingen starten, evtl. bis Mettlach Staustufe, gerne aber auch andere Strecken, so ca. 2 - 3 Stunden radeln. Jemand Lust mitzukommen??

Lg Sera


----------



## CubePhil (21. Mai 2011)

He jungs ist zwar knapp vom mir aber ich geh um 17 Uhr heute Biken start Gersweiler wo hin , wie lange,wenn jemand dabei mir egal !
Meldet euch GoGo 
Gruß Phil


----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. Mai 2011)

starte heute um 17 uhr in Sengscheid und fahre die grüne PUR.

Würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## passpartout (27. Mai 2011)

W


----------



## Da Anhänger (11. Juni 2011)

Zwar nicht gleich aber in ein paar stunden..wollt mal nach Idar Oberstein auf die CTF is noch wer den man so kennt anwesend oder bleibt ihr bei naheliegenderem in Saarlouis?

gruß


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Juni 2011)

frag mal bei crazyeddie nach, der wollte mit dem MTB hin, fahren und zurück 
ich fahre morgen in SLS


----------



## atlas (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Bin morgen (Di.) von 14 Uhr bis ca. 19 Uhr im Großraum Merzig unterwegs.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## CubePhil (21. Juli 2011)

Ich wollt morgen 22.07 vor der Mittagschicht noch eine Runde drehn 
wo,wann und wie lange würd ich mich nach meinem Mitfahrer richten wenn  sich einer findet bis um 12.30 hätt ich Zeit . Also wer interesse hat  kann sich ja bei mir melden .

Gruß Phil


----------



## agent_smith (23. Juli 2011)

starte morgen gegen 12 uhr in püttlingen am bahnhof, richtung warndt...


----------



## atlas (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Heute ca. ab 15  Uhr Litermont,Gau,oder Richtung Mettlach.So etwa 3-4h Fahrzeit.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Seppo73 (28. Juli 2011)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Heute ca. ab 15  Uhr Litermont,Gau,oder Richtung Mettlach.So etwa 3-4h Fahrzeit.
> 
> ...



Wo soll denn Abfahrt sein ?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## atlas (28. Juli 2011)

Seppo73 schrieb:


> Wo soll denn Abfahrt sein ?
> 
> Gruß Kalle



Hallo

Ich starte gegen 15 Uhr in Beckingen-Richtung völlig erdal.

Zeit?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppo73 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Atlas,

sorry war zu spät...

Gruß Kalle


----------



## atlas (29. Juli 2011)

Seppo73 schrieb:


> Hallo Atlas,
> 
> sorry war zu spät...
> 
> Gruß Kalle



Hallo

Mach nix,heute wieder gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort.

Gestrige Runde war 67km in etwa 3h 30.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## agent_smith (4. August 2011)

starte heute um 15:00 Uhr für ca 2-3 h in Püttlingen am Bahnhof.


----------



## leeqwar (4. August 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> starte heute um 15:00 Uhr für ca 2-3 h in Püttlingen am Bahnhof.



wenn du richtung sb fährst, würde ich gegen 17.30 uhr mit zurück in richtung püttlingen fahren.


----------



## agent_smith (4. August 2011)

lässt sich einrichten  treffpunkt 17:30 am alten kran an der saar?


----------



## leeqwar (4. August 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> lässt sich einrichten  treffpunkt 17:30 am alten kran an der saar?



alles klar. kann 5-6 minuten später werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (4. August 2011)

ok, ich warte dann dort.


----------



## Seppo73 (10. August 2011)

Tach zusammen,

ich wollte heute ne Runde durch den Lückner drehen.
Start währe zwichen 15:00 und 16:00 Uhr in Limbach am Marktplatz.
Hat jemand Lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## atlas (20. August 2011)

Hallo

Heut ca.13-16Uhr Richtung Litermont.


----------



## Thandrius (24. August 2011)

soo mach mich in ca 15 min auf den weg in Völklingen ein par von meinen spots abzufahren (mim slopestyler)
jemand aus Vk (püttlingen oda so reicht ja ;D ) deer mitwill ?


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Oktober 2011)

heute Mittag von Oppen über den Nordgau noch einmal durch die Sonne 
Abfahrt 14.30 Uhr in Oppen, wer will kann gerne mitkommen.
Es wird gemütlich...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Oktober 2011)

Servus, hat jemand Bock auf ne Tour über den Limberg in Wallerfangen??
Geplant ist Kreuzweg, Zickzack, Golfplatztrail und als finales Bonbon "Die 3 Kapuziner"
Heute 14Uhr am Marktplatz wäre Treffpunkt und Abfahrt!


----------



## Area-x-23 (24. Oktober 2011)

schbiker schrieb:


> Servus, hat jemand Bock auf ne Tour über den Limberg in Wallerfangen??
> Geplant ist Kreuzweg, Zickzack, Golfplatztrail und als finales Bonbon "Die 3 Kapuziner"
> Heute 14Uhr am Marktplatz wäre Treffpunkt und Abfahrt!



Quasi meine Haustrails, aber leider ein paar Tage zu spät...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. November 2011)

Starte heute um ca 16:00 UHR in Püttlingen Breitwies ca 2-3 h wer hat Lust fahre auch mit Frauenanschliesend im Clubheim des FV 08 Püttlingen...

LG
TomTom


----------



## agent_smith (12. November 2011)

morgen : sonntag 13:00 püttlingen kulturbahnhof.
3h moderat trails surfen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (18. November 2011)

Hat heute jemand Lust 

Start 15.30 UHR-Püttlingen-Breitwies(Stadion)

Richtung-Schwarzenholz-Saarwellingen 
ca 40-50 km
18:00 zurück auf dem Jungenwald...

LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Januar 2012)

hat jemand lust morgenTreffpunkt 15:15 Püttlingen Breitwies(Georgshütte) ca 2-3 h wer hat Bock???(Bike)..

LG
TomTom


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Januar 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> hat jemand lust morgenTreffpunkt 15:15 Püttlingen Breitwies(Georgshütte) ca 2-3 h wer hat Bock???(Bike)..
> 
> LG
> TomTom



Hascht Du schon wiedda Urlaub?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (13. Januar 2012)

nee MW nur um 14:00 Feierabend...

LG
TomTom


----------



## LatteMacchiato (5. Februar 2012)

wollte mich morgen mal wieder auf eine Runde über die PUR begeben. Vielleicht schließt sich ja jemand an.
Einfach mal melden


----------



## atlas (13. März 2012)

Hallo

Heute ab 14 Uhr 30 bis ca. 19Uhr.Start Beckingen-Richtung: erdal.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. März 2012)

@atlas, am we. auch in lux. bei der coolbikers dabei??


----------



## atlas (13. März 2012)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> @atlas, am we. auch in lux. bei der coolbikers dabei??



Hallo

Würde gern,bin aber Schichtarbeiter und darf am Sonntag 12 h schaffen.Drück euch die Daumen für gutes Wetter.

War heut ne schöne Runde: Beckingen-Metlach-Cloef-Saarhölzbach-Beckingen.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. März 2012)

wollte morgen früh die PUR unter die Räder nehmen. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere Zeit und Lust mitzufahren. Treffpunkt wäre Schüren


----------



## LatteMacchiato (5. April 2012)

morgen früh, 10Uhr, Treffpunkt Geistkircher Hof zwischen Rohrbach und Kirkel
Ziel: grüne Pur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppo73 (7. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
morgenfrüh 09:00 Uhr eine gemütliche Runde von 2 bis 3h über den Primstaler Panoramaweg in Richtung Imschbach. 
Start Scheuern an der Kirche.
Wer lust hat kann sich ja melden


----------



## LatteMacchiato (7. April 2012)

tach, fahre morgen den Premium-Wanderweg in Dudweiler/Sulzbach. Wenn jemand Interesse hat mitzufahren einfach melden. Start sollte so gegen 11Uhr sein.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Juli 2012)

ich fahre morgen mit medicus41 die grüne PUR, Start in Schüren um 9Uhr. Falls jemand mitfahren möchte einfach am Treffpunkt auftauchen oder bei evtl. gewünschter späterer Startzeit bzw. -ort Bescheid geben


----------



## -Bluna- (24. Juli 2012)

Lebt der Thread noch? Oo
wenn ja wollt Morgen (25.07.12)  im Beckinger Wald den "Litermond-Sagen-Weg" mal fahren, kenn den nicht und will mal schauen wie der so ist, glaub der hat 20 km, an der Mosbachhütte fahr ich los. so um 14 Uhr.


----------



## schneeerich (25. Juli 2012)

-Bluna- schrieb:


> Lebt der Thread noch? Oo
> wenn ja wollt Morgen (25.07.12)  im Beckinger Wald den "Litermond-Sagen-Weg" mal fahren, kenn den nicht und will mal schauen wie der so ist, glaub der hat 20 km, an der Mosbachhütte fahr ich los. so um 14 Uhr.




Hi, bin grad über die GoogleSuche auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hab ich mich dann auch grad mal schnell angemeldet. 

Also ich hätte Zeit und Lust.


----------



## -Bluna- (25. Juli 2012)

Cool, weist du wo die Hütte ist zwischen beckingen und düppenweiler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneeerich (25. Juli 2012)

Also wenn ich bei google maps MOSBACHHÜTTE eingebe zeigt es mir eine Kreuzung in Beckingen an.

Vllt schickst du mir die genaue Beschreibung von google maps.


----------



## -Bluna- (25. Juli 2012)

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenanntopjizalt7v.png


----------



## schneeerich (25. Juli 2012)

Okay suppi. danke


----------



## -Bluna- (25. Juli 2012)

Wurde auf *12* vorverlegt


----------



## Seppo73 (21. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand aus dem Bohnetal und Umgebung kurzfristig lust auf nen kleinen Nightride?
Ich könnte um 17:30 Uhr startklar sein.


----------



## Runterberger (23. November 2012)

Moin Moin!! Wollte morgen früh, Start 900 in Hassel ne kleine Allmauntain , Enduro Tour Richtung Kirkel starten. Wenn jmd. Interesse hat, TP am Marktplatz in Hassel. Ankunft ca1230.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (23. Dezember 2012)

starte am (schein)heiligenAbend gegen 1200 ne 2-3stündige Tour rund um Sulzbach/Dudweiler
wer sich anschließen möchte PM an mich


----------



## atlas (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Heut mittag so ab ca.15Uhr etwa 3-4h.Start Bereich Beckingen,Richtung und Tempo flexibel.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## manurie (14. Juni 2013)

War heute biken und keiner kam mit.  Hab trotzdem am Stiefel 2 Biker getroffen und in Gespräch verwickelt, ich bin eben ne Tratschtante. 
Morgen bike ich wieder Wuppertal und am Sonntag auch mit treuen Mitfahrer.


----------



## atlas (14. Juni 2013)

Hi

Schade,war heute auf der Kurzstrecke vom SBM plus An und Abfahrt 84km.

War nass aber scheen.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## passpartout (30. Juni 2013)

hi. ich bin ab 16h auf der pur unterwegs. starte in rentrisch am sportplatz. wer dabei?


----------



## StokedRider (2. Juli 2013)

Sers mal eine frage:
Fahren im moment welche von euch wieder in Völklingen rum ? 
Hab da nämlich so ne schöne neue Rampe gefunden


----------



## manurie (3. Juli 2013)

Ne Rampe findet man auch an jedem Aldi 

Ich fahr morgen nach Feierabend raus ins Ensheimer Gelösch, Stiefel, Scheidter Berg, Bartenberg und Gehlenberg, eben Hausrunde. Wer mag, kann sich daran beteiligen. Ich fahr von Kleinblittersdorf los um 16.30 Uhr und kann unterwegs Güdingen(Bahnübergang) Brebach-Fechingen(Zulassungsstelle) Mitfahrer aufgabeln, ab Flughafenstrasse gehts dann ins Ensheimer Gelösch. Streckenführung, Tempo und Trails sind moderat, ist auch für Einsteiger geeignet, Dauer ab Flughafenstrasse ca. 3h.


----------



## FabeJay (7. Juli 2013)

Geht zufällig morgen jemand biken?bekomm langsam Panik das ich das Wetter nicht ausnutzen kann)


----------



## manurie (8. Juli 2013)

Man kann auch bei besseren Wetter fahren, so bewölkt und 15Grad, ich mag das warme Wetter nicht so beim biken.


----------



## FabeJay (9. Juli 2013)

Haste auch wieder Recht!Aber mir ging's eher um das Regen freie Wetter


----------



## manurie (14. Juli 2013)

Hi,
ich bin ab morgen wieder in Kleinblitterdorf die ganze Woche und hätte da ab Dienstag Zeit ne Tour zu fahren ab Güdingen Schleuse/Bahnübergang ab 17Uhr und Freitag ab 14Uhr, so Ensheimer Gelösch, Stiefel, Scheidter Berg, Bartenberg und Gehlenberg, also XC-Tour. Wenn sich niemand meldet, dann mach ich einfach die Woche Training mit dem Rennrad am Saarkanal, auch da sind Mitfahrer willkommen. Meine Hausrunde2, nach Wuppertal, ist auch sehr flüssig im Verlauf.


----------

